# Shared Access Aisle



## victor fong (Jan 26, 2017)

Can drop off zone and accessible parking shared access aisle?


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 26, 2017)

It depends if:

1. access aisle is on the passenger side of a van space with the drive thru on the opposite side.
2. access aisle on the drivers side of an accessible space with the drive thru on the opposite side.

A dual use as you propose seems to meet the spirit of the ADA while still meeting the minimum parking requirements.


----------



## victor fong (Jan 26, 2017)

See attached 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Does it meet the code requirements?


----------



## mark handler (Jan 26, 2017)

I would accept it.


----------

